# Chicken Breast & Hobo Pack Veggies on the UDS



## Tri Tip (Jun 8, 2010)

I have exactly 30 lbs to lose and Larry inspired me with all his healthy shots.    









Soaked in Itialian and went heavy on the lemmon seasioning. Misted a few times with lemon juice.





Thermometer readen about 340, on a UDS that means about 375 at the grate. All 4 plugs out. Cooks 15 min per side. 





Added 2 tsp of water and some seasoning.













Washed it down with some Crystal Light.


----------



## californiagrillin (Jun 8, 2010)

That sure is a healthy looking meal there Tri-Tip. But Crystal Light, Really? This coming from the man who has a tap built into his kitchen and a signature of "Happiness is a BEER in one hand and a spatula in the other"? Couldn't you have at least washed it down with a, dare I say it, Miller Light or one of those Miller 64 calorie beers?  
Hey man, I'm just messin with you, Good for you for eating healthier. I could stand to lose a few myself. More power to you brother. Keep it up.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Jun 8, 2010)

you know it man...one of us....one of us...want a bud light   . for real looks damn good and I have yet to meet a vegi I don't like, as long as it is a side to beef, pork or chicken lol, and yes I love fish so that 2


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 8, 2010)

Mike they are going to tap you for the Food Network, even healthy looks great.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 8, 2010)

Healthy or not, thats a great looking meal.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jun 8, 2010)

Great looking chicken Mike. Don't let those guys comments get to you. . . well on the other hand, everything they said! :roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks healthy enough to me!...Pass the butter.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 8, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks healthy enough to me!...Pass the butter.



Would that be unsalted? Salted? Clarified salted or unsalted? Or all butter.  

Pigs


----------



## Justaguy (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks awesome, we have hobo packets all the time at my place (tinfoil dinner in utah).  Tons of things you can do with them.


----------



## Tri Tip (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Folks. I gotta save my caleries for Beer. I'm starting a healty regimin.


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 8, 2010)

Good luck with it TT, sound like a good plan and that is a big part of loosing it.


----------



## BluzQue (Jun 9, 2010)

Vermin999 said:
			
		

> Healthy or not, thats a great looking meal.





*+!*  

 8)


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks killer Tri! Great job.


----------



## smokemaster (Jun 13, 2010)

Did you cook it with the lid on or off?

Great meal!!


----------

